# Other cuts of beef to smoke? Other than brisket



## smokinq13 (Jan 18, 2018)

I got a brisket flat resting in the cooler for dinner tonight, while waiting i was looking up brisket videos and came across a video of a guy doing a brisket and when he was done, it all fell apart like pulled pork! Dont get me wrong, it looked good but personally me, brisket is too expensive to cook for eating like PP.

So this raises a new question is there any other cuts of beef you can smoke and end with pulled/chopped for sandwhiches besides brisket... that's cheaper.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 18, 2018)

We use chuck roast. Chuckies
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-chucky.266291/page-4


----------



## smokinq13 (Jan 18, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> We use chuck roast. Chuckies
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-chucky.266291/page-4


As i just saw your comment, i found a couple good recipes for Chucks! I beleive ill be trying one of these next time


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 18, 2018)

:) you can finish the chuckies in the oven or a crock pot .. save some juices for it..


----------



## motocrash (Jan 18, 2018)

Try these out! Boneless Chuck


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2018)

smokinq13 said:


> I got a brisket flat resting in the cooler for dinner tonight, while waiting i was looking up brisket videos and came across a video of a guy doing a brisket and when he was done, it all fell apart like pulled pork! Dont get me wrong, it looked good but personally me, brisket is too expensive to cook for eating like PP.
> 
> So this raises a new question is there any other cuts of beef you can smoke and end with pulled/chopped for sandwhiches besides brisket... that's cheaper.




Howdy Neighbor,
If you don't want it fall apart, pull it at about 190° to 195°.
Most people want to slice their Brisket, like you & me.

We usually Pull Chuck Roasts, but they aren't cheap around here either.

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 18, 2018)

smokinq13 said:


> I got a brisket flat resting in the cooler for dinner tonight, while waiting i was looking up brisket videos and came across a video of a guy doing a brisket and when he was done, it all fell apart like pulled pork! Dont get me wrong, it looked good but personally me, brisket is too expensive to cook for eating like PP.
> 
> So this raises a new question is there any other cuts of beef you can smoke and end with pulled/chopped for sandwhiches besides brisket... that's cheaper.


I guess it depends where you get the brisket. If there is a Gordon Food Service (GFS) around, check it out. They usually have packers for $2.99 to $3.99, sometimes less. It's Choice, not Prime, but I don't really think there's that much difference IMHO (and you get the point, which is better than the flat as far as I'm concerned). I've never pulled brisket, though. Sliced brisky makes an awesome sandwich :)
If you want something to pull apart, a chuckie is your best bet, but they aren't cheap, at least not around here.
Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 18, 2018)

Chuck roast on sale is often $2.99 lb.. Or
$5.99 buy 1 get one equal weight free.
Or regular price in most stores is $4.99-$5.99 a lb.  Sales of $3.99 lb are common also.

None in is a good cut because bones=flavor.

Yummy!
But yep.. but a giant whole brisket here for under $3.99,lb


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 18, 2018)

Try a long slow smoke with a Beef Clod aka Shoulder.
Pull, chop or slice.

Or you can continue with the Chuckies and make'em into Burnt Ends.
They go great on sandwiches, you can use'em whole or smash'em with a fork(pulled).
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/burnt-ends-teaser.259747/


----------



## azbohunter (Jan 18, 2018)

I just did two chuck roast that were on sale for $3.99 and used Jeff's recipe. I thought it was awesome, I pulled it, let it cool and chopped into small cubes then applied sauce and rub and back in smoker for a couple hours. Awesome sammies with coleslaw!http://www.smoking-meat.com/june-23-2016-smoked-chuck-roast-burnt-ends


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2018)

We get Choice brisket around here for $1.70-$2.00 per pound.
Chucks are $5.99.
Heck during the holidays we can get a sale on Prime rib at $6.99 a pound.
They just had a sale on chucks here for $3.99, and I bought a couple for the freezer.
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep.. good stuff to smoke


----------



## jbk90 (Jan 19, 2018)

I would second chilerelleno on the clod (shoulder). Turned out pretty good on my first attempt, been waiting to do it again since I got to try it at Smitty's Market and experienced clod at its best.


----------



## Laftpig (Jan 19, 2018)

Shoulder clod people

Do you follow a recipe for this cut of meat? If you smoke it to the point you can slice; is it tender and juicy? That is one cut of meat I can get really cheap and something I can experiment with. I have ground it for Hamburg and it’s pretty tasty. Recipe would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2018)

Laftpig said:


> Shoulder clod people
> 
> Do you follow a recipe for this cut of meat? If you smoke it to the point you can slice; is it tender and juicy? That is one cut of meat I can get really cheap and something I can experiment with. I have ground it for Hamburg and it’s pretty tasty. Recipe would be appreciated. Thanks




This is all I have of Long Cooked Beef that's sliced. It's just a *Brisket Flat*, but I sliced it.
Don't know if it will help you.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 19, 2018)

Laftpig said:


> Shoulder clod people
> 
> Do you follow a recipe for this cut of meat? If you smoke it to the point you can slice; is it tender and juicy? That is one cut of meat I can get really cheap and something I can experiment with. I have ground it for Hamburg and it’s pretty tasty. Recipe would be appreciated. Thanks


I'd do standard Dalmatian or Prime Rib rub
Beef broth injection is a worthy option
Long slow cook at 225°-240°
Oak, Pecan, Hickory or Mesquite for smoke
Expect anywhere from 18-24 hours cook time
Somewhere around 180° IT I'd be expecting it to be probe tender
Remove, wrap well and give it a nice hour or two rest before pulling.


----------



## Laftpig (Jan 20, 2018)

*chilerelleno *sounds like a very good recipe. I dont want to have it pulled so an adjustment in time might make it good for slicing.
*Bearcarver *I’ll use some of your techniques along with *Chilerelleno’s *and it just might turn out great. Thanks


----------

